# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team مساعدة :  عند عمل بوت ري بير i9070 يطلب install u8500 drivers

## صفاء فون

عند عمل بوت ري بير i9070 يطلب install u8500 drivers

----------


## صفاء فون

أرجو الرد محتاج مساعدتك حياك الله

----------


## sab_bane

أولا قبل البدء بعملية الروبر قم بتوصيل الهاتف ب اليوسبي و سيطلب التعريف u8500 usb rom نصبه من المسار التالي 
C:\Program Files\Z3X\EASYJTAG\Drivers 
ثم أتمم الخطوات المشروحة في واجهة البوكس

----------


## صفاء فون

أخي الفاضل اربط جهاز شغال حتى يتعرف بعد اربط الجهاز الميت

----------

